# Brooks in his birthday hat



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 5th Birthday Brooks......love your birthday hat!!! Hope you get lots of extra hugs and kisses (and treats)!!


----------



## Born In Boston (Apr 23, 2010)

Love pic #1--looks like Brooks had a little too much fun on his birthday...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

He looks none too thrilled!!! What a cutie though  Happy Birthday Brooks!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brooks - he looks much happier without the hat on LOL


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Brooks!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Happy birthday Brooke. (I turned the photos )


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

AHAHAHAHA!!!!! That certainly puts a face to pawty till you drop!


----------



## JessiBessi93 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great pictures! He's adorable  Happy Birthday Brooks!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Awwwww how cute! Happy Birthday Brooks!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

LOVE the hat!! His facial expression is priceless! He's a gorgeous boy! Happy Birthday!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy birthday, Brooks!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Brooks !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

awesome photos! I LOVE the first one!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Happy Birthday Brooks - he looks much happier without the hat on LOL



You got that right! It took about 10 tries to even get a picture with the hat on at all (he kept pawing it off).


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Cute!! Happy birthday Brooks!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Happy 5th Birthday Brooks!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brooks! arty:


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Brooks!! Hope you've had a great day and got some ice cream to go with that hat.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Brooks...love the pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He looks like he partied a little to hard in the first shot.  Happy Birthday to your handsome guy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!
*No more Golden Brew for the birthday boy!!!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Very cute! Happy 5th birthday from me and Sadie!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Happi Birthdai brooks,
yu luk wery handsum and I leik to miet yu. Ju du not hav to waer a hat if yu do not want to, tell jor family that!
turtle lili


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like someone overdid it in the first picture. Brooks is a very handsome pup. Happy Birthday and I hope he got lots of goodies to go with that hat.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL!!

This post made me so happy tonight  Happy 5th Birthday Brooks!! You look sooooo happy in your birthday hat!!


----------

